# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  قطار التنمية البشرية .. و .... وزارة العدل العمانية

## meladely

*قطار التنمية البشرية* *و**وزارة العـــــــــــــــــــــــدل العُمانية* ===== ==========================   *بقلم :  الأستاذ الدكتور* *محمود صالح العادلي**             أستاذ القانون الجنائي**             بجامعة الأزهر بمصر* 
*        والمحامي أمام المحكمة العليا * 
*             بسلطنة عُمان*
================================·       التنمية البشرية ...و ...الإنسان :
ينطلق قطار التنمية البشرية في السلطنة على هدى من النطق   السامي   ؛ إذ يقول جلالة السلطان *قابوس بن سعيد المعظم*  – حفظه الله ورعاه : 
*(( إن التنمية ليست غاية في حد ذاتها وإنما هي من أجل بناء الإنسان الذي هو أداتها وصانعها ومن ثم ينبغي ألا تتوقف عند مفهوم تحقيق ثروة مادية وبناء اقتصاد متنوع بل عليها أن تتعدى ذلك إلى تكوين المواطن القادر على الإسهام بجدارة ووعي في مسيرة النماء والبناء الشامل وذلك من خلال تطوير قدراته الفنية والمهنية وحفز طاقاته الإبداعية والعلمية وصقل مهاراته المتنوعة وتوجيه كل ذلك نحو خدمة المواطن وسعادة المواطنين ))*
*(( من خطاب جلالة السلطان بمناسبة انعقاد مؤتمر الرؤية المستقبلية للاقتصاد العماني 2020 – بتاريخ 2 /6 / 1995م ) .*
***وجلي من ذلك أن التنمية البشرية تبدأ من الإنسان وتنتهي به ؛ فالإنسان هو أداة التنمية وغاياتها . فالتنمية البشرية تعتبر النمو الاقتصادي وسيلة لضمان الرخاء للمجتمع ؛ وعليه فإن التنمية البشرية  ليست سوى عملية تنمية وتوسع للخيارات المتاحة أمام الإنسان باعتباره جوهر عملية التنمية ذاتها أي أنها تنمية الناس بالناس وللناس .
ومخطئ منْ يظن أن مفهوم التنمية البشرية هو مفهوم بسيط ؛ أي يعنى تنمية عنصر معين من عناصر الحياة . 
فالحقيقة على غير ذلك ؛ إذ أن مفهوم التنمية البشرية مفهوم مركب من جملة من المعطيات والأوضاع والديناميات .
أو بعبارة أخري ؛ *التنمية البشرية هي عملية أو عمليات تحدث نتيجة لتفاعل مجموعة من العوامل والمدخلات المتعددة والمتنوعة* ؛ وذلك بهدف الوصول إلى تحقيق تأثيرات وتشكيلات معينة في : حياة الإنسان ؛ في سياقه المجتمعي . 
فالتنمية البشرية هي حركة متصلة تتواصل عبر الأجيال زمانا وعبر المواقع الجغرافية والبيئية على كوكب الأرض . 
والتنمية البشرية المركبة تستدعي النظر إلى الإنسان بوصفه هدفا في حد ذاته ؛ حين تتضمن كينونته والوفاء بحاجاته الإنسانية اللازمة للنمو والنضج والإعداد للحياة .   
ولذا صح القول بأن الإنسان هو محرك الحياة في مجتمعه ؛ بل إن الإنسان هو الذي ينظم  الحياة في هذا المجتمع ويقودها ويطورها ويجددها . 
فالتنمية البشرية تستهدف : تنمية الإنسان في مجتمع معين ؛ بما يشمل كافة أبعاد هذا المجتمع ؛ يستوى في ذلك أبعاده الاقتصادية أم السياسية ؛ أم إتجاهاته الفكرية أم العلمية أم الثقافية ؛ ناهيك عن هذه التنمية تشمل كافة الطبقات الاجتماعية . 
*****  ·       قطار التنمية البشرية ... ينطلق منذ فجر  النهضة بلا توقف :  
ومنذ تولى السلطان قابوس ابن سعيد مقاليد الحكم في عام 1970م سعى إلى بناء دولة عصرية، وفي سبيل تحقيق ذلك دعا جلالة السلطان المواطنين كافة من داخل عمان وخارجها بمعتقداتهم السياسية المختلفة إلى المشاركة في التنمية مقدماً القدوة في التسامح ؛ كما سعى إلى توطيد مكانة السلطنة إقليميا وعربيا وعالميا. 
******فحكومة حضرة صاحب الجلالة السلطان قابوس بن سعيد المعظم–حفظه الله ومنذ بداية عهد النهضة المباركة تتبنى مفهوماً واسعاً لتنمية الموارد البشرية ؛ يأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن  الإنسان الهدف والغاية النهائية لعملية التنمية وليس وسيلة فقط لتحقيقها حسب المفهوم التقليدي للتنمية . لذا من يتتبع كافة خطط التنمية السابقة يرصد حقيقة واضحة  تتجسد في أن تنمية الموارد البشرية يتم طبقا للمفهوم الواسع ؛ وهذا الاهتمام  الاهتمام بالموارد البشرية أصبح يشكل أحد المحاور الرئيسية للرؤية المستقبلية للاقتصاد العماني – عمان : 2020 م.
******  *·      * *المعهد العالي للقضاء والتنمية البشرية  :* *·      * ومن هذا المنطلق نستطيع أن نفهم الفلسفة التى دفعت إلى صدور المرسوم السلطاني رقم 35 / 2010 بإنشاء *( المعهد العالي للقضاء ) .* 
·        فهذا المعهد يهدف إلى تحقيق تنمية الموارد البشرية في وزارة العدل . ولقد سجلت هذا الهدف المادة الأولى من نظام المعهد بقولها : 
·       (( يهدف المعهد إلى الآتي : 
·       أ- تدريب القضاة المساعدين ومعاوني الادعاء العام ن وتأهيلهم علميا وتطبيقيا للعمل في القضاء والادعاء العام . 
·       ب- العمل على الارتقاء بالمستوى العلمي والعملي للقضاة وأعضاء محكمة القضاء الإداري وأعضاء الادعاء العام .
·       ج- تدريب أعوان القضاء ومن في حكمهم وموظفي الادعاء العام .
·       د- تدريب الموظفين القانونيين العاملين بالجهاز الإداري للدولة والمحامين العمانيين . 
·       هـ - تنمية البحث العلمي وتأصيله في فروع الشريعة والقانون والقضاء، وله في سبيل تحقيق ذلك إصدار دورية لنشر البحوث والدراسات وعقد الندوات في المجالات المشار إليها . 
·       و – جمع وحفظ الدراسات والأبحاث والأحكام والمبادئ القضائية والشرعية ، وإعداد قاعدة للمعلومات القضائية والتشريعية )) . 
****·       التنمية البشرية في وزارة العدل السابقة على إنشاء المعهد العالى للقضاء : 
·       ولست بحاجة إلى أن أشير إلى أن التنمية البشرية في وزارة العدل ...تسير وفق منهج موضوعى منتظم منذ سنوات عدة . 
·       وأقرب دليل على ذلك الخطط السنوية للتدريب والتأهيل التى تواترت القرارات الوزارية على تنظيمها ؛ ومن ذلك : الخطة السنوية  للتدريب والتأهيل للعام القضائي 2008/ 2009  .   
·       فقد أصدر معالي الشيخ محمد بن عبدالله بن زاهر الهنائي وزير العدل نائب رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء ، قراره بتشكيل لجنة للتدريب والتأهيل بالوزارة لتتولى إعداد برامج لتطوير الأداء القضائي والإداري بالمحاكم والإدارات التابعة وكذا لتعريف المواطن بالمنظومة القضائية الحديثة. 
·       وعلى ضوء هذا القرار اضطلعت هذه اللجنة بدورها وأعدت برنامجاً لعملها خلال العام القضائي 2008 ـ 2009م جري تنفيذه ضمن سلسلة من الندوات وحلقات العمل لأصحاب الفضيلة القضاة والموظفين وكافة العاملين بالحقل القضائي والمهتمين بالعمل القانوني، وأعضاء جمعيات المجتمع المدني بالسلطنة .
·       والخلاصة :
*·      * وملاك القول - فيما تقدم –إن قطار التنمية البشرية في وزارة العدل ينطلق وفق خطط منتظمة ومتناسقة مع التخطيط الاستراتيجي للسلطنة ؛ وما المعهد العالى للقضاء سوي ترجمة واقعية ترسخ وتكرس صورة من صور فكر الإستراتيجي لجلالة السلطان المعظم – حفظه الله ورعاه – الذي سجله النطق السامي منذ فجر النهضة ؛ حيث يقول جلالته : 
·       (( وحيث ان بلادنا قد حرمت لفترة طويلة جدا من التعليم الذي هو أساس الكفاءة الإدارية والفنية ، يتوجب علينا في المدى القريب الاستمرار في سد النقص في الإدارة بموظفين أجانب ، الذي يجب أن تتوفر فيهم الكفاءة والإخلاص ، ذلك لتدريب وإعداد شعبنا لمسؤولياته في المستقبل ، ومن هنا تنشأ الحقيقة ، بأن تعليم شعبنا وتدريبه يحب أن يبدأ بأسرع وقت ممكن ، لكي يصبح في الإمكان ، في المدى الأبعد ، حكم البلاد بالعمانيين للعمانيين )) . ( من خطاب جلالة السلطان في 9/8/1970 )
***** :Thumb Yello:

----------


## أبو عبدالله

شكرا
ومثل هذه النقاط لا يلتفت لها في المديان القضائي ... فإثارة البحث لها نقطة متميزة

----------


## أم خطاب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

